# Hinze 15/09/07 - Arvo/Evening Sesh



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Looking for expressions of interest for a Hinze Bass Bash Saturday (tomorrow) arvo/evening.

I'll probably look to be on the water around 3-4pm, and fish till after dark, as late as anyone else is willing to stay out with me 

If anyone's keen, I may not be online much but you can text or call on : 0408688808

Cheers


----------

